# multi FreeBSD server synchron storage



## arneboeses (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi @ all,

since a while, I want to setup 3 FreeBSD servers which are sharing their disk space.

Systems:

3 individual root vServer
1 static public IPv4 address plus /64 IPv6 per system
960GB virtual disk per system
FreeBSD 11 with encrypted ZFS
The servers are not in the same IP segments (provider does not offer that)

The plan:

setting them up identically (web, mail and owncloud)
jail of owncloud and mail instance should be located at the storage which should be synchronized in real-time between all 3 servers
doing fail-overs via HAproxy and mail relay setup
if I'm uploading a file to owncloud and doing a fail-over the file should be on the secondary system as well
Already tested solutions:

HAST - multicast not possible as they are in different net segments
rsync - no real-time sync

Hopefully, someone has other ideas to get the plan working.

Best,
Arne


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2017)

How about the tried and tested NFS?


----------



## arneboeses (Sep 20, 2017)

1) thanks for your response.

2) I haven't found a description where FBSD servers were set up with NFS shares which were redundant. Do have any link for me?

Currently, I give a try with GlutterFS and ZFS but so far no luck.


----------



## gkontos (Sep 20, 2017)

arneboeses said:


> 2) I haven't found a description where FBSD servers were set up with NFS shares which were redundant. Do have any link for me?


You mentioned common storage. There is no special configuration for this type of set up. Your storage exports the data to the clients over NFS.


arneboeses said:


> Currently, I give a try with GlutterFS and ZFS but so far no luck.


Glusterfs is still experimental in FreeBSD but I don't understand why you would want to use it in the scenario you described.


----------



## gkontos (Sep 20, 2017)

Ok, now I understand what you want to do. This is a stopper unless you use a common storage.



arneboeses said:


> The servers are not in the same IP segments (provider does not offer that)


----------



## arneboeses (Sep 20, 2017)

gkontos said:


> Glusterfs is still experimental in FreeBSD but I don't understand why you would want to use it in the scenario you described.


so far I haven't found a solution which keeps a directory in sync - with Glutter it could work



gkontos said:


> Ok, now I understand what you want to do. This is a stopper:


Yes - I read an article, that it could work if I establish a VPN between the servers, but I haven't tested yet.


----------



## gkontos (Sep 20, 2017)

arneboeses said:


> Yes - I read an article, that it could work if I establish a VPN between the servers, but I haven't tested yet.



It looks like gluster has become kind of stable. See ---> here, I missed it. So, you could try installing net/glusterfs. That would be your best solution for what you are trying to do.


----------

